Ask HN: Is there a programming language for biology? - hsikka
======
jisaacso
Yes! As mindcrime says, Cello is a great platform that compiles Verilog to DNA
circuits. Check it out
[https://github.com/CIDARLAB/cello](https://github.com/CIDARLAB/cello)

------
hsikka
Specifically wondering about a high level abstraction that can generate
specific lower level genetic circuits and maps.

~~~
mindcrime
Something like this was mentioned here on HN a year or so ago, I think. You
may want to search through the old posts.

Not sure if this was it or not:

[http://news.mit.edu/2016/programming-language-living-
cells-b...](http://news.mit.edu/2016/programming-language-living-cells-
bacteria-0331)

This article might also be useful:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22132053](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22132053)

or this:

[https://blogs.plos.org/synbio/2017/02/20/antha-a-platform-
fo...](https://blogs.plos.org/synbio/2017/02/20/antha-a-platform-for-
engineering-biology/)

